# Tree in Boulder Creek town run



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

With the winds sustained last night it would seem that alot of front range runs might have wood. How is lyons?


----------



## madriver (Jan 30, 2005)

I think that the City of Boulder maintains the creek and bike path through town. Maybe someone should call them and see if they could do it?


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*tree*

I called the city's forestry department and reported it. The said the transportation department takes care of creek obstructions that may threaten boaters and recreation activity. The person on the phone said they would alert the those people. Will be interesting to see. I may make another run down it this weekend.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Let me know if its a continued hazzard, and I'll bust out the chainsaw, if some folks want to help haul pieces.


----------



## dwk (Oct 16, 2003)

We saw it last night but paddled over it closer to the middle.

There was another one right above the west end of Scott Carpenter Park. You can see it a mile away so it didn't seem terribly hazardous at 180cfs but I'll call the transportation department and tell them about it.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

As of 5 pm Saturday, there were no significant river wide obstacles from above Eben Fine to Broadway. On 6-8" limb in the middle but easily passable RR. 

BUT! there are a bunch of big-ass trees that snapped off up high and will someday have to come down. A couple around 5th St (near the Hawaii feature) will make a mess, so heads up.


----------



## jknox (Jun 13, 2007)

tellutwurp said:


> With the winds sustained last night it would seem that alot of front range runs might have wood. How is lyons?


went down lyons last night and its clear.


----------

